# Hovis Nimble



## Mark Parrott (May 1, 2016)

Thought I'd try this for a change from Burgen. It's not bad at all. Very light, so my bacon sandwich fell apart, but no effect on my BG. Will buy again.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 1, 2016)

Didn't realise they still made it, or at least a version of it.

This is what I remember.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 1, 2016)

Great ad. The one I've got is wholemeal & less than 10g carb a slice.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

Nothing beats my husbands home made bread, but it have to allow 25 g ChO per slice, so I asked if he would make a mixed wholemeal and spelt loaf.  He was amazed how much kneading it took and is not keen to do it again, but might be persuaded.  It brings it down to 15g per slice and with a well timed delivery of insulin it is well worth it.


----------



## Superheavy (May 1, 2016)

This is the bread that I use as well - although as you mention it is pretty fragile, doesn't really hold the butter too well either. I've found that toasting it for around 20 seconds gives it a bit of extra rigidity for a sarnie, but it doesn't seem to affect my BGs too badly.


----------



## Val999 (May 3, 2016)

I normally have a couple of slices of either Burgen or Hi Lo bread for lunch but its good to have an alternative.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 3, 2016)

I love Burgen but we all need a change every now & then. Nimble toasts lovely.


----------



## ianbilly (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Mark, i also started trying this out as a change from Burgen, it's great toasted for my Sardines on toast and at only 8.1 g a slice its good stuff and pretty tasty too.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes, I have Nimble too, and alternate it with Burgen for a change. I've also gone back to Waitrose Livlife now and again, which is very low carb at 3.8 per slice.


----------



## kazz94 (Mar 18, 2022)

I just tried hovis nimble and I liked it as I prefer crispy toast. I’ve also offer Ezekiel bread. Has anyone tried it?


----------

